# The inevitable new clean thread about the college recruiting scandal



## espola (May 21, 2019)

No unrelated politics, please.


----------



## espola (May 21, 2019)

Here is a link to a related thread in a moderated forum, so no politics gets in (mostly).

http://www.bigsoccer.com/threads/college-athletic-admissions-fraud-the-indictment-text.2102491/#post-37661706


----------



## espola (May 21, 2019)

And another --

http://www.bigsoccer.com/threads/yale-women’s-soccer-involved-in-admission-fraud.2102487/page-10#post-37736682


----------



## surfrider (May 21, 2019)

Thank you


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2019)

This is what got my attention 20 or so years ago.


----------



## espola (May 21, 2019)

I saw a FB ad from a SD lawyer the other day that was teasingly mentioning the recruiting scandal, enough so that I clicked on it to see what he was offering.  Mostly it was warnings to stay out of trouble by letting our children succeed or fail on their own merits.  I should have copied out the last two paragraphs, but it is gone now.


----------



## Nonononono (May 23, 2019)

How about a concise summary on the UCLA portion of the story, from someone with an impartial view.


----------



## espola (May 23, 2019)

Since the parents are cheating to get their kids in, it's only logical that the colleges would cheat to attract them --

https://www.cnn.com/2019/05/23/us/university-oklahoma-best-colleges-ranking/index.html


----------

